# como puedo cambiar la frecuencia de un carro a control remoto?



## XAGS (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola que tal amigos.

Pues tengo un inconveniente con mi carro a control remoto ya que un amigo posee la misma frecuancia que el mio y pues bueno se bloquean entre si y lo que yo quisiera es ver si se puede cambiar la frecuencia del carro.

La frecuencia que posee mi RC es de 49Mhz y quisiera que alguien me ayude con esto.
una pregunta, afectaria esto en el funcionamiento del carro, como y por que.

desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda y tiempo.


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 14, 2010)

Pss si es posible identifica las matriculas de los chips del emisor y el receptor y busca sus hojas de datos (datasheet) para ver si dice algo de cambiar el canal.

Saludos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 14, 2010)

Claro capaz que tiene algun sistema de codificación o podes usar canales alternativos.


----------



## XAGS (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas amigos.



> Pss si es posible identifica las matriculas de los chips del emisor y el receptor...


 
Esto lo tengo que buscar en el control y en la placa del carro o solo en uno? y pues bueno yo no tengo mucho conocimiento de esto de emisores asi que que forma tienen los emisores y reseptores para buscarlos y listo para buscar el datasheet.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## XAGS (Feb 16, 2010)

hola, aqui les pongo unas fotos de las placas que estan en el copntrol y en el carro para que me puedan decir que pieza tengo que cambiarla o que modificar.

Gracias por su tiempo.

algo paso con las fotos que en el anterior no se colocaron pero aca estan

esta es de la placa que esta en el carro.


----------



## sangreaztk (May 14, 2010)

Al hablarte de emisor, me refiero a todo el control remoto; y al decir receptor es el circuito receptor del cochecito.
Y pss fijate en la matricula de los circuitos integrados (los chips).


----------

